# Prolonged heat?



## brewermarc95 (Dec 5, 2014)

My female dog has ended her heat cycle, but she still has a dark red discharge coming out? Is this normal, because I've never seen this before? Is it a infection?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Call your vet.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Pyrometra will kill your dog so if its not her normal heat cycle you need to get to the vet as soon as possible. Canine pyometra: Early recognition and diagnosis

Good luck.


----------

